
OpsGenie is joining Atlassian - mansilladev
https://www.opsgenie.com/blog/opsgenie-is-joining-atlassian
======
solatic
Taking this as the thread for Jira Ops as well...

> Is there a Jira Ops server option? > Jira Ops is currently available for
> cloud. We believe the best incident tooling is hosted outside your
> infrastructure so it’s always available, even if all your internal systems
> go down.

Once again, Atlassian keeps the good stuff from customers who for whichever
reason (usually regulatory) they must maintain systems with no ingress from
the internet and therefore cannot use SaaS products.

Atlassian is right, of course, that these kinds of systems which are "above"
production should not use the same infrastructure, so that they are completely
independent of production in case of wide-ranging production outages. It
doesn't matter, regulation is regulation is regulation.

I'm not sure what their market positioning is supposed to be with this
product. The value of managed incident response only goes up with the size of
the client company. Yet, Jira's cloud offering has a limit of 2,000 users,
with early access (read: no production / performance support or guarantees)
for 5,000 users. If you work for a large Fortune Whatever company, and even if
that company is able to move infrastructure to a public cloud and use SaaS and
various goodies, you must operate Jira Data Center to operate with that number
of users. Because Jira Data Center isn't Jira Cloud, you don't get access to
Jira Ops.

Does Atlassian not think that incident response matters to companies operating
under airgap regulations? Or to large enterprises? Does Atlassian think that
smaller companies are spending that much time and energy on incident response
to warrant this product? :/

~~~
perlgeek
> Does Atlassian not think that incident response matters to companies
> operating under airgap regulations? Or to large enterprises? Does Atlassian
> think that smaller companies are spending that much time and energy on
> incident response to warrant this product? :/

I feel your frustration, but that is not the kind of thought process behind
such product decisions.

Usually there's some sort of corporate strategy, and if that strategy says
"cloud first" or "cloud only", then there isn't all that much that a lowly
product manager can do.

And even if it's not just a matter of corporate strategy, these companies ask
questions like "what's the market size for a cloud-only product?" and "what is
the market size for an on-premise solution?" and "how much more effort is it
to offer both?", and if the second isn't large enough to warrant the effort,
there won't be any.

From a business perspective, a hosted Saas/cloud product simply is very
appealing (revenue stream, homogeneous infrastructure, no offsite debugging
necessary etc.), and the business folks always dream of just getting some kind
of certification with which they can reach ever more regulated customers.

~~~
windexh8er
I've been on the engineering side of sales for a number of years now. The
"term" model and deferred revenue is a big push across all public
organizations since it bodes well on the balance sheet. The quick death of
perpetual licenses for many products that started out in that world is here
and rampant. Cloud drives the term model neatly and succinctly. Opex for the
SaaS provider is well defined the margins are predictable and scalable. If you
like buying your software with a license and having the flexibility my,
unfortunate, perspective is your options will continue to be more and more
limited unless customers start pushing back.

The other upsell strategy is bundles and ELAs. Sell your customer everything,
even if they don't need it. This is done by tossing im the kitchen sink beyond
the core product the customer actually wants. It's far better to report sales
on products that don't actually sell well on their own and take pennies on the
list price vs none at all. I'll refrain from name dropping here but the
security vertical is a huge offender of these tactics and I feel as though
more production IT/ops products and vendors are now going down this path.

------
CSDude
Jira Ops seems really nice,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uIhtpSMaA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uIhtpSMaA4)
and has a nice UI

Disclaimer: I work at OpsGenie, and this is the first time I saw Jira Ops in
action

------
stonewhite
OpsGenies Thundra is an exceptional serverless APM tool. It supports auto
instrumentation for Java and allows you to debug your exception with your
given state & variables at the time (like overops).

Anybody who does serverless should seriously consider using it.

Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated to any of these companies.

~~~
sozal
Hi,

I am Serkan Özal, Co-Founder and Lead Engineer of Thundra.

Thanks for your compliment to Thundra :) Are you currently a Thundra user?
Have you tried it before? We would like to get your feedbacks. You can contact
with me ("serkan@thundra.io") or give your e-mail address so we can contact
with you :)

Spolier: There are more advanced features coming soon, stay tuned!

~~~
nixgeek
I don't imagine they're making that comment without having tried it before ...
which makes this feel like an incredibly scripted response.

~~~
sozal
including your response and this one?

------
beliu
We use OpsGenie at Sourcegraph. They are great--nice UI, the ability to set
rotating on-call schedules, and an API that lets us easily integrate multiple
sources of alerts. They were also less expensive by a wide margin than many of
their competitors. A great acquisition by Atlassian!

------
nasalgoat
I do wish OpsGenie would use Twilio or someone for SMS messaging so I don't
get messages from 20 different phone numbers. Makes it very hard to set a
custom alert tone.

Also, iOS doesn't allow you to set a custom per-app alert sound, so I can't
set one there that will wake me up when stuff is broken.

Also the UI on their app is marginal at best - multiple taps, no back
tracking, etc.

~~~
DKnoll
You can't really blame them for the second point, that's an Apple limitation.

I use OpsGenie on Android and I have a specific sound set for the new alert
notification. It will also audibly alert me at max volume regardless of my
ringer volume or DND setting.

I do agree about the multiple source numbers of SMS alerts but they're hardly
the only person who does this.

Can't say I have had many issues with their UI. It's fairly straightforward.
The only annoyance for me is ack'ing or closing a number of alerts at once and
getting a bit of lag.

------
minxomat
Interesting development, I suspected SolarWinds would pull the trigger on
OpsGenie first.

Let's see what Atlassian makes of it.

------
cett
I've found Opsgenie's support and pricing to be good. Hopefully that doesn't
change with Atlassian...

------
techntoke
Everyone knows that Prometheus is way better at alerting, and much more
transparent. No one needs to pay for an SMS gateway at this point unless they
are full of corrupt vendor contracts keeping them on legacy solutions. GitLab
is also a much better option for issues and SCM integration. Therefore,
Atlassian and OpsGenie go together as two dying companies.

~~~
mfenniak
You're really comparing two different things here.

Prometheus is great at alerting. So, where do those alerts go? How do they
reach the right team, the right person who is on-call? How do they know that
Person A is on-call between 8am and 5pm, but Person B's shift starts after
that? Oh, wait, Person B is on vacation and asked Person C to cover for them.

Person A, B, and C's manager wants to monitor how the MTTR on all of those
alerts is. Where does Prometheus provide that data?

These systems don't do the same things. OpsGenie isn't just an "SMS Gateway".

~~~
bostik
> _Oh, wait, Person B is on vacation and asked Person C to cover for them_

You just hit a particular peeve with a sideways glance.

There is a fundamental problem with "person B is on vacation and _asked_
person C to cover". In the OpsGenie world, shift overrides are manual. _Only_
manual. (I consider poking API with pre-calculated data as manual, too.)

What I really want is for OpsGenie to add support for concept of vacation.
When someone is going on a vacation, it should be possible to tell the
alerting system that during timeframe T, person P is unavailable - now
recalculate and reschedule the rest of the roster. But no. _They don 't do
that._

Our guys have asked for this feature during contract negotiations. I have
asked it personally from their engineering staff. It's just not a feature they
want to support.

~~~
ram_rar
you have hit the issue in the head. Even other tools like victorOps suffer
from this. Overrides are manual and in some cases, if people switch 4 day on
call with 3 day ones. They are getting screwed. There has to be a concept of
vacation and automate rescheduling. I am suprised, there isnt a decent tool to
address it.

------
opensource42
If any Atlassian or OpsGenie folks read here: I wonder if we opensource
projects would/could now also benefit from the generous Atlassian licensing
for the OpsGenie service? Though "just" an opensource project we do have an
"infrastructure" and "tasks" that we would like to be able to "alert on". But
haven't do to the pricing.

~~~
mansilladev
Hi there. I work at Atlassian. I'll look into this and respond back on this
thread. To be completely open, it may be a while before I get an answer since
it's just been announced.

For those of you that don't know, Atlassian offers free licenses to open
source projects, including cloud and server versions of Jira, Confluence,
Bitbucket, and more. See [https://www.atlassian.com/software/views/open-
source-license...](https://www.atlassian.com/software/views/open-source-
license-request) for more info and approval criteria.

~~~
caniszczyk
+1 to this idea, we would switch to OpsGenie immediately if this was the case
(from PagerDuty)

